# Case 930 CK Brake Disassembly



## pard (May 1, 2021)

Got a new-to-me Case 930 CK GP. Runs great, steers great, shifts great. Brakes are non-existent. Got some other issues too, but the brakes are top of the list. I can't even take this out to the field without them due to hills and some turns that I need to make.

I have the housing for both brakes off. Seems the issue might just be the disc need to be resurfaced and the oil/water from sitting with bad boots for a decade needs to be cleaned out. The left side is totally removed up to the actuator. The right side is a different story. I can't get the first disc off. It's like the spindle has a cap on it with a lip. The manual makes it out like the left and right ought to mirror one another, but on my tractor that is not the case.

This is the left side, as you can see it is off and looks as you'd expect.









This is the right side, and it's... weird!









Any thoughts on what this is, how to get it off, and if I can just keep it off?

Edit: Wanted to mention that the disc is not attached to this thing, the disc moves independently of it, it seems to just be holding it in place.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

That second picture someone has welded around the end of the splines.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

You any good with a grinder? Yikes. Somebody was desperate once upon a time in the bowels of that machine...


----------



## pard (May 1, 2021)

The two slits at 2 and 8 made me think it was some weird cap, but ya, does look to be welded. I wonder what drove them to do that... I am thinking a carbide blade, grinder, or something along those lines might do the trick. I'd rather not replace that whole part, think it means digging into the diff.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

I'd guess the splines are stripped out so they welded they together to save digging deep to replace those jiblets.


----------



## Flacer22 (Oct 31, 2009)

I spent half a summer trying to get the brakes working on a 930. Tractor was very nice and everything worked but brakes. Ive got several older cases so I'm use to them. Spent hundreds on new parts new seals whole nine yards. Talked to all kinds of case gurus and never did get brakes to work right.

My advice from your pics out it back together sell tractor and find something else that brakes work on if u need them on hills. I know this sounds harsh but ya... Good luck


----------

